# Definitive Technology Prosub 800 any good?



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm looking to purchase the Definitive Technology Prosub 800 to compliment my Def Tech Mythos SSA-50 soundbar.

There are many other subs out there, but it's exhausting to research them all. I like the idea of a sealed box w/ 8" woofer and passive bass radiator instead of a ported box to keep the size down. Having the matching brand may not be necessary, but is a plus for me.

Is this sub any good, or just not worth it?


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

I see it listed on Amazon.com for ~$400. IMO, it's not worth it. Spend a little more and get an SVS SB-1000.


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

Have you heard Definitive's subs compared to SVS to make the claim?

If the Prosub80 is no good, how about the HSU STF-2 vs. SVS SB1000?


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

mjcmt said:


> Have you heard Definitive's subs compared to SVS to make the claim?


I didn't make a claim or a comparison.

But FWIW my first sub was a DefTech ProSub 200TL that had over-rated specs (confirmed by the company) and that was easily outperformed by a smaller, less-powerful Energy S10.3.



> If the Prosub80 is no good, how about the HSU STF-2 vs. SVS SB1000?


IIRC, the STF-2 is a good sub and that should have more bottom-end output than the SB-1000. But you appear to be looking for a compact, sealed sub (_"I like the idea of a sealed box ... instead of a ported box to keep the size down"_) and the STF-2 is not that.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

If this is for the townhouse with the room being 18x22x9, I wouldn't even bother with any 8" "subwoofer". That's roughly 3500cuft, and it won't give much meaningful output. I've also seen def tech specs not hold up under testing. Not good value. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

eljay said:


> I didn't make a claim or a comparison.


True, but you said it's not worth it w/o hearing it.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

mjcmt said:


> True, but you said it's not worth it w/o hearing it.


Yes, I did say that IMO it's not worth $400. And that remains my opinion.


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

I pulled the trigger on a Martin Logan Dynamo 300 subwoofer. The reviews are all good. The price is perfect to compliment my soundbar. It should be here on Fri 2/26. If I upgrade I'll replace the soundbar with mini monitors and a better sub.


----------

